# Your favorite Richard Strauss operas......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your favorite R. Strauss operas?
And your favorite recording of it. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Fair enough since I haven't found a single R. Strauss poll like this, just very similar threads from very long ago:

*R. Strauss opera fans? (2006)
What are your three most favourite/the best Strauss operas? (2009)
Ranking R. Strauss' operas (2011)
Ranking The Operas of Strauss (2013)
Spectacular Die Frau ohne Schatten (Almaviva 2011 incredible post)*

I haven't investigated Richard Strauss Operas outside the big three (Salome, Elektra &Der Rosenkavalier). More than the bombastic music, I admire the librettos they hold, full of music and deep meanings I would reccomend to all my indie friends who don't care about opera or classical. Der Rosenkavalier is too long and comic for me, but as a theatre piece is so well written, so amusing. I feel moved by the Marschmallin too often. Salomé is a short but hair-raising spectacle with intriguin vocal scores for Jokaanan and the title role. The one I like the most despite the tough music it provides is the tragedy of Elektra. It has all the darkness and madness that I like to find in contamporary artists.

The new Salzburg production of Salomé was recently uploaded to Youtube. After watching excerpts of the whole opera, I can say it's certainly regie and doesn't show the libretto accurately (Salomé doesn't die in the end. After she finishes her final song far from a beheaded naked body, a background orchestra plays the last bars of Herodes ordering a killing). However, there are so many fascinating artistic and theatrical elements that I want to watch the whole opera production. Also, this Jokaanan is fascinating, while the Salomé singer also triumphs with lighter voice and less projection.






Wait, don't we have individual threads for our favourite recordings of these operas yet?

Oh yes we have!

*Richard Strauss on CD, DVD, and Blu-ray (2011)*
*Reccomended Salome (2011)*


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I love Die Frau Ohne Schatten the most & consider it his best work. I wish it was performed more often...I'm a big fan of Salome & Elektra as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Really don't know but two Strauss operas. I like Die Frau Ohne Schatten a lot. Capriccio was boring. I don't know. Should I vote not having experiences the other operas?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Really don't know but two Strauss operas. I like Die Frau Ohne Schatten a lot. Capriccio was boring. I don't know. Should I vote not having experiences the other operas?


Sure 
..........


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Sure
> ..........


Ok, Done. Now Die Frau Ohne Schatten is in the lead.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Salome_, _Rosenkavalier_, _Ariadne auf Naxos_, _Friedenstag_ (austere, powerful, Beethovenian finale), _Schweigsame Frau_ (delightful, warm), and _Daphne_.

Where are _Guntram_, _Feuersnot_, and _Die Liebe der Danae_?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not that big a Strauss fan, to be honest, but my easy first choice, both for the opera and the recording is

1. 








I also love the Paul Czinner film with Schwarzkopf, Jurinac and Rothenberger

2. 








A superb performance, gloriously played by the VPO under Karajan and with Behrens at her very best. I also love the earlier of the two Welitsch Met performances under Reiner, but sonically it can't begin to compare. On DVD, Stratas in the Friedrich film.

3. 








Mono, but still excellent sound, with a superb trio of ladies Schwarzkopf, Seefried and Streich.

4. 








Truth be told, I find most of the opera a bit of a bore, but all is forgiven when Schwarzkopf starts on that final scene.

5. 








Another opera I enjoy in bits, and I'd probably be happy with the highlights disc with Schwarzkopf. If it has to be a complete recording then this fits the bill nicely, with Sawallisch a much more sympathetic conductor than Solti and Varady a creamily beautiful Arabella.


----------

